# Stuff for sale?



## Sam Beckett (Feb 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bogey sighted, permission to fire?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

Fox one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

On its way to target....!


----------



## <simon> (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, ok.. I've seen this done before but can someone please explain what it all means..??


----------



## marek (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably it means that they don´t want it and want to bow it up 
Am I right?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, watch and learn.....

Target locked, IFF negative......


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Target Eliminated....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2009)

Not even a flamin bit to light your cig left!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2009)

Boom!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

Jesus Dan you're in fine form tonight(here) man! I'm LMAO!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2009)

The mighty Dan is victorious again!!


----------



## marek (Feb 7, 2009)

That was...    
SOMETHING


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Must be a double ace now, eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

LMAO guys.... Double Ace Jan??? If ur referring to my "kills", I have over 50 I would asssume...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

Splash one, check six. Next!
What colour would you like the 'kill' marking in? And BTW, for 50 you've now got the RK.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Depends....eastern or western front Terry, has Dan's kills been on both fronts or?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Both Fronts gents, and Meatball Red for my kills...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

Consider it done!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Crunch (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 8, 2009)

LMAO Chris...............


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 9, 2009)

good shot in baning terms


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2009)

I forgot the herring........


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

herring?
and whats with the bull?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2009)

Sam Beckett said:


> .



Target acquired.......Fox 2!


----------

